# hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 128,0C  on Thinkpad T410



## laufdi (Jun 19, 2013)

It stays at 128 Â°C and doesn't change anymore. Before I adjusted hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT it reboote*d* on building ports because of that heat. So it must be some value where it jumps to 128 Â°C and never comes back.


```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 128,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: 115,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 140,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: 5
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: 4
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: 600
```

dmesg:

```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 450  @ 2.40GHz (2394.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x20655  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x25  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x9ae3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28000800<SYSCALL,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8080932864 (7706 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-6I   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  5
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Cuse4BSD v0.1.27 @ /dev/cuse
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 19, 2013)

Change those sysctl variables in your /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override=1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT=110C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV=90C
```

Reboot your system and show the output of `% sysctl hw.acpi.thermal`. After reducing _PSV value try build some complex port to check if works.

P.S. Also doing some internal cleaning and applying new thermal paste could be fine. IBM supplies good manuals and the Thinkpad T410 can be disassembled easily.


----------



## laufdi (Jun 19, 2013)

I already have 
	
	



```
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override=1
```

In the meantime the laptop switched off suddenly. Now I have 
	
	



```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 55,0C
```
again.

At compiling it gets quite hot, > 90 Â°C, so maybe it's a problem with cooling (paste).


----------

